# It Never Snows at the Jersy Shore ?



## Sanddollar (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello All

New to this forum just though these pictures would be a way to introduce myself.

I have been lurking for a while and have really learned a lot of useful information.

Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sure that's not form the 'Situation" shaking his hair out/


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

is that the "job" for this season? snow removal? good picture of ronnie


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Yo...yo...yo...Tha Situation could head butt that whole Drift right down the driveway!!


Brrrrr, those pics are gonna make me freshen up this coffee.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. Snow banks yeah.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Snow Banks arhe heeeeyyyyyyaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

LezBeHonest I love Snowbanks


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Lezbehonest the snows too deep for you bro.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Fist pump!


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

wow, that actually makes me want to buy a ticket to florida. 

You are supposed to ease into winter, couple pics of trees lightly dusted... getting your plow ready...not just start with 6' snow. Where is the etiquette with these new guys, hahaha


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

lmao thats halarious. OOHHH YEEAAHHH


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

grandview;1364175 said:


> Sure that's not form the 'Situation" shaking his hair out/


We all know the "Situation" doesn't have much hair being how many times a week he gets it cut. I personally think this white stuff is all the crumbs that fall out of Snooki's clothes!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

those pic were taken during the "christmas storm" last year. farther inland we had 6-8 foot drifts, and some of the state highways were closed for 4 days before the front loaders could get out to open them up. there was also on average 3 plows per mile stuck in ditches or center medians after getting pushed off the road by the amount of snow in the plows. 

i have a pic somewhere of my 02 F-350 with the snow a few inches over the hood while clearing a bank parking lot.


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

tjctransport;1366930 said:


> those pic were taken during the "christmas storm" last year. farther inland we had 6-8 foot drifts, and some of the state highways were closed for 4 days before the front loaders could get out to open them up. there was also on average 3 plows per mile stuck in ditches or center medians after getting pushed off the road by the amount of snow in the plows.
> 
> i have a pic somewhere of my 02 F-350 with the snow a few inches over the hood while clearing a bank parking lot.


It was a mess for a good week following that storm. State DOT was out it seemed 24/7 pushing the mounds back with loaders. They even brought out the graders with right hand wings to shelve the snow on the interstates.

Great shots from something that is one to remember for a long time.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the dual storm of 82 was actually worse. it dumped 18 inches on a monday, then 24 inches on wednesday we had not even got done clearing the roads from the monday storm when the we storm hit. i was stuck sitting in traffic for 14 hours with my plow truck on rt# 9 in woodbridge because 2 cars spunout side by side on the edison bridge.


----------



## Sanddollar (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey G.Landscape sorry about the faux pas. My bad. 

I searched for the forum on plow etiquette by Emily Post but I could not find it. It was the forum with the post where she advises you on how to behave when you arrive at an estimating appointment to find the customer in the drive way with a guy with a clip board and two other trucks lined up waiting their turn. Something to do with proper anger
management ??? ::laughing:

Yes the larger photos were of the Christmas Storm of 2010. No one was prepared for it. Budgets had been spent and personel were off . They needed to be called in from the holidays. LBI just didn’t have the equipment or manpower to keep up with it.

It took me five hours to dig out to be able to load the trailer. It then took another 45 minutes to take the 10 minute 3.5 mile trip to the office to clear the parking lot. Intersections were drifted over, the four lane highway with median was plowed one lane wide in each direction and was rapidly drifting over. There were no cars or trucks on the road. 

I busted through the berm the county always throws up at the entrance and promptly got hung up in the four foot drifts that covered the entire parking lot. I unloaded and just started digging out when I almost ran into a woman ( Coulda been Snooki’s Mom ???) in a fur coat and leather boots that trudged into the lot. She insisted that I come dig her out right away, She had an appointment in NYC. ( Where was the “Situation”when I needed him to talk 'at" this woman) 

I worked on the lot until dark parked the trailer and tractor under a roof overhang and made my way home. The road my house is off of is about ½ mile long with two lanes separated by a median. The East lane that was relatively clean in the morning had completely drifted over and was impassable.

Back at it bright and early the next morning. Total time was about 14 hrs on a job that usually takes me 3 hrs at the most for a six inch snow fall. Biggest problem I have is having finding the room to stack the stuff.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Plow Chaser;1366788 said:


> We all know the "Situation" doesn't have much hair being how many times a week he gets it cut. I personally think this white stuff is all the crumbs that fall out of Snooki's clothes!


:laughing: Haha after Sunday Dinner


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

its carhartt time!!!!!!


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING (Dec 3, 2011)

I do the G.T.S. Gym Tan Snowplow.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Now thats some chapstick weather


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

ihdriver7088;1409381 said:


> its carhartt time!!!!!!


LOL!!!
thats great!

DTP down to plow!!


----------



## BDL Services (Jan 2, 2012)

i Hear you


----------

